# Getting it right...



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 7, 2009)

*Getting it right!*

Some how time keeps getting away from me. I think I'm finally ready to get my shit together and get back to lifting and food management. I strayed...and I have paid dearly for it. Now it's time to get it right.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 7, 2009)

Meals 6/06/07

1 egg yolk
3 egg whites
1/2 cup dry oats w/ splenda

3 oz diced chicken breast
yellow squash
zucchini
serrano pepper
1/2 med tomato
1/4 avocado

3 oz dried lean beef
2 cups popcorn (I know, I know)

3 oz diced chicken breast
yellow squash
zucchini
serrano pepper
1/2 med tomato
1/4 avocado

water
diet coke (I know, I know)

cup cake 

Fat: 64
Carbs: 92
Protein: 98
Total calories: 1323

WORKOUT: I will add this after I get my 2 year old to sleep.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 7, 2009)

6/07/09

1 egg yolk
3 egg whites
1/2 cup dry oats w/ splenda

6 baby carrots


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2009)

well, look who it is! 
We're all paying for it....so get in there and get back into it.
Welcome back!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks man! Glad to be back. However...some of us have paid a little more than others. 

Were my eyes playing tricks on me or did I see Dero in here once not too long ago?

How have you been?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

6/08/09

Legs
3 sets leg extensions 35lbs x 10
3 sets leg curls 25lbs x 10
3 sets standing calf raisers 90lbs x 10
3 sets leg press 140lbs x 10
3 sets squats 45lbs x 10
3 sets good mornings 55lbs x 10

1 mile on track

Meals
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
½ cup dry oatmeal
6 oz canned tuna in water
2/3 TBS Mayo
small apple
zucchini
jalapeno
yellow squash
1 oz cheese
4 oz extra lean hamburger
8 baby carrots
½ avocado

Total Cals: 1168 Fat:41 Carbs:95 Pro:107


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey lady - I'm trying to figure out your goals. You're eating insanely low calories, but performing high-rep workouts. This makes no sense to me, but that happens to me from time to time. I blame ageing. 

Why all the machine work, high reps and light weights?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

Low cals - but solid food (my new hubby likes junk food)...for weight loss. I am doing high reps... mostly low weight to get my body back into lifting again. It will climb pretty quickly. It's been a while. This worked very well for me a few years back...lost 80+ pounds and was built like a rock.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you married to this as a training modality, or would you do something different if it worked better?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm always open to new and better things. Just knew this worked...so was going with it.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

Lots of things work. 

Me, I'm always after the thing that works better, with less work and less starving. 

How do you feel on your current eats? Do you feel comfortable, or do you get hungry?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

Mostly I'm ok...but as I workout harder...I definitely get hungrier. Its hard to balance eating and still losing weight. Part of my problem is a habit. Sometimes I'm not hungry...just used to eating shit all day. However, I could probably stand to eat a little more than I do now.

Let me give you a very brief background. Before when I was in such good shape I was in a bad marriage. Finally got out and eventually remarried...the problem now lies in that my husband is Hispanic and loves to cook and loves to see me eat. I fucking hate it. I fell prey to it for awhile. I'm tired of living that way and feeling like shit. Also...I had another baby 2 years ago that my body still hasn't recovered from.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

I figured you'd be dealing with hunger. Those calories are VERY low, and your training is high volume. 

Research out of the U of Ottawa in 2004 demonstrated that in women - but not men - appetite increases with exercise intensity. 

Considering how few calories it burns, training this way while dieting is unnecessarily miserable. You'd do just as well, or better, on a heavy-but short workout plan on such low calories.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> I'm always open to new and better things. Just knew this worked...so was going with it.


 
*Uh oh.....*

*"There is a fifth dimension beyond that
which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as
space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle
ground between light and shadow, between science and
superstiition, and it lies between the pit of man's
fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the
dimension of imagination. It is an area we call
The BUILT Zone."*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 9, 2009)

*6/09/09*
*Triceps & back*
3 sets DB kickbacks 20lbs x 8
3 sets DB seated extensions 35lbs x 7, x 6, x 6 
3 sets bent over row 60lbs x 10, x 9, x 9
3 sets seated cable pull 70lbs x 7, x 6, x 6
3 sets incline row machine 60lbs x 8


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome back Buff!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> *6/09/09*
> *Triceps & back*
> 3 sets DB kickbacks 20lbs x 8
> 3 sets DB seated extensions 35lbs x 7, x 6, x 6
> ...


 
can I axe u a question?
Did you put a singular body part in front of a multi for a purpose?
A general rule of thumb I've always gone by is to it the big muscles first and then go to the little one after.

Are cable pulls another row type exercise?
If so, you basically did 9 sets of virtually the same exercise (horizontal) with nothing on the vertical (pull downs / chins)

If you meant to do it this way, I'll just shut my yap.
If not, may I offer:
'flip this around'
Do your back first.
If you are going to do your whole back in one session (I DO) make sure you hit all three areas: Horizontal (rows) vertical (pull downs) and get your lower back. (SLDL or deads)
(I do traps on delt days)

Another suggestion: put the tri extensions before the kick-backs. KB's are more of a finishing exercise to burn out.(high rep, light weight)
I forgot where I read, maybe Built can shed some light if she knows/agrees...
There is a specified order that is suggested you go in for hitting all 3 heads of the tris.
Do something like dips/bench dips or CGBP 1st.
Then followed by skull crushers or overhead extensions 2nd and finish with something like press down or kick back last.
Don't quote me, as I can't find my source.


If it makes you feel any better...you're doing better than I....I haven't been in the gym in a bout a week...stupid mission first...gets too busy at the office, can't leave. AND! With all the soldiers we have in flux thru here right now, if I don't get in there in the afternoon, its too busy to hit it until late at night...and then I'm too tired to go...and found out that i can't sleep...too wired. very irksome


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess I did do this on purpose...well not for a specific reason...but I pulled it from previous workouts. No one has ever said anything. 
So mold me...what would be a better way?
Part of my issue is that the gym I used to work out in was a regular pay month to month gym. Now that I moved to the Corpus Christi area I live 35 minutes from a pay gym so I talked our Athletic director here at my high school out of a key to the weight room. The weight room is set up pretty good...but its not a professional gym. I am having to 'relearn' my way around and what I need to do.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

*6/09/09
Meals*
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
½ cup dry oatmeal
splenda
6 oz canned tuna in water
½ avocado
lg apple
½ cup rice 
½ cup diced potatoes
4 oz center cut pork
Yellow squash
Zucchine
½ diced tomatoes
Okra
Extra Lean hamburger
½ avocado


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey chica!!!!!!! Welcome back to the land of blood, sweat and tears|! ;o)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

Burner... Not sure if my last group is called incline row. You have to lay on you stomach - with head/chest higher than your feet then you reach down for a bar that has you weight on it and pull it to your chest. What is that called?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 10, 2009)

Built said:


> Considering how few calories it burns, training this way while dieting is unnecessarily miserable. You'd do just as well, or better, on a heavy-but short workout plan on such low calories.


 
I agree... You willing to switch things up a wee bit? It could be a lot of fun too


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

crazy_enough said:


> Hey chica!!!!!!! Welcome back to the land of blood, sweat and tears|! ;o)




Thanks!! It was nice to see you still here and how damn good you look. Keep up the kick ass work!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

crazy_enough said:


> I agree... You willing to switch things up a wee bit? It could be a lot of fun too



What do you suggest? I am open to every idea. I've been out awhile so I need all the help I can get to get back on track.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> If not, may I offer:
> 'flip this around'
> Do your back first.
> If you are going to do your whole back in one session (I DO) make sure you hit all three areas: Horizontal (rows) vertical (pull downs) and get your lower back. (SLDL or deads)
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions. I need to sit and come up with a good workout with all of this. I'll get it...so don't give up on me.


----------



## Built (Jun 10, 2009)

Would you like for me to suggest one?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2009)

Built said:


> Would you like for me to suggest one?



Sure. I'd love any of your help.


----------



## Built (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, well, let's get some background figured out. 

Please give me the following parameters about yourself:
Height
Weight
Approximate bodyfat OR your goal weight if you're not sure on this one
Age
Calf
Thigh
Hip
Waist at navel
Under bust
Over bust
Shoulder circumference (all the way around your body at the delts)
Bicep (flexed or not, I don't care)

Your approximate maintenance calories and macronutrient mix you like to run - ie to maintain your weight, what calories do you require, and how much protein, carb and fat do you like to consume?

When are you hungriest - AM? PM?

What time of day do you like to train?

How many days a week can you train?

What is your five-rep max for squats, deadlifts and bench press?

When would you like to hit goal?

List any injuries you have
Any medications you take that I should know about (PM me if this is too private)
Supplements you currently take
Any health concerns you have surrounding your fitness

We start there.


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

Haay... thought I'd stop in and say "hi"..

I like to look at what other people are doing... dang, low cals.. I would totally starve.. 

I'm in the "overeating" mode right now.. trying to get back into the food management.  I'm working out, but it really doesn't do shit unless your eating good, ya know?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2009)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> Burner... Not sure if my last group is called incline row. You have to lay on you stomach - with head/chest higher than your feet then you reach down for a bar that has you weight on it and pull it to your chest. What is that called?


Fun?

I've known them as Chest Supported Rows


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2016)

Here I am...AGAIN. I hope I can stick with it this time. I sure have missed you guys. Although I see a lot of my friends aren't around anymore 

I plan on being here awhile this time. It feels soooo good!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I am going to not use this journal and use my old one. I like that is has a lot of my meals and workouts in it. I'll be using my Building Buff journal.


----------

